# Pars Plana Lensectomy w/Vitrectomy



## coderguy1939 (Jul 28, 2008)

Patient had cataract surgery earlier in the week and sponataneous subluxation of lens material occurred.  The patient now returns for Pars Plana Lensectomy with vitrectomy to remove retained lens material and IOL implantation.  Can 66852 & 66985 be coded together or is the lens material considered remaining bits of cataract?


----------



## mbort (Jul 29, 2008)

Can you post this op note for review?  really need to see documentation before I comment on this one.
thanks
Mary


----------



## khardison1 (Dec 9, 2011)

coderguy1939 said:


> Patient had cataract surgery earlier in the week and sponataneous subluxation of lens material occurred.  The patient now returns for Pars Plana Lensectomy with vitrectomy to remove retained lens material and IOL implantation.  Can 66852 & 66985 be coded together or is the lens material considered remaining bits of cataract?



lens material would be part of the cataract, What does the Physician say?


----------

